# Mappatura tastiera

## Sym

Ho comprato una nuova tastiera della logitech molto tamarra...ovviamente ha un sacco di tastini utilizzabili con le applicazioni M$ che fanno un sacco di cose carine, mi chiedevo se era possibile in qualche modo "abilitarli" anche sotto linux...Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Certo! Se vai a spulciarti il thread "Piccole perle nascoste: ecc..." casualmente aperto da me  :Very Happy:  trovi che gli ultimi post sono riferiti proprio a due comodi programmini che ti permettono di sfruttare ogni tasto della tua bella keyboard multimediale. Si tratta di Hotkeys e Lineak, cmq se guardi il topic che t'ho indicato trovi qualche info.

Buon divertimento!

----------

## Sym

Grazie mille Shev!   :Very Happy: 

Sono un idiota, c'era la discussione qualche riga sotto e mica l'ho letta   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

